# Home Improvement Salesman Reveals Dirty Sales Secrets in New Tell-All Book



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Home Improvement Salesman Reveals Dirty Sales Secrets in New Tell-All Book 

01/17/2011 
LONG BEACH, NY -- Home improvement salesmen have ways of convincing homeowners to part with money they had no intention of spending. Now, in the new e-book REPUBLIC OF RIPOFF: Confessions of a Home Improvement Salesman, "Buddy Marr," a 20-year veteran of the home improvement sales industry, is exposing the sneaky, shameful and downright deceitful practices that keep the money flowing into home improvement salesmen's pockets.

Marr, of course, is not his real name. The author is still working as a home improvement salesman, still enjoying the six-figure income generated by the sales tactics he reveals in REPUBLIC OF RIPOFF, and well aware that there are some in his industry who don't want their secrets to get out.
But that's not stopping Marr from spilling the beans. He's quick to point out that REPUBLIC OF RIPOFF is not about bad home improvement contractors looking to steal from people. It is, instead, a no-holds-barred look at how home improvement salesmen convince unsuspecting homeowners to make home renovations they would otherwise never dream of initiating. Through Marr's true stories -- some harrowing, others hilarious -- homeowners will learn how to spot the subtle psychological tricks employed to lighten their wallets, recognize the weaknesses that make most people vulnerable to such ploys, and ensure they don't fall prey to a ruthless home improvement salesman.

"It doesn't matter to some of these salesmen if you've spent most of your life scrimping and saving for the remodel that will turn your little house into your dream home," commented Marr. "They're going to do whatever they need to do within legal boundaries to put your money into their pockets. The homeowner's challenge is to learn how to prevent that from happening." REPUBLIC OF RIPOFF: Confessions of a Home Improvement Salesman is the first book available to help homeowners meet that challenge. Said Bob Berman, national science columnist, National Public Radio host, and author of six books, "I found this book to be filled with funny stories, all-too-human situations, and lots of useful information about the Home Improvement business. The unexpected treats included chapters that humorously recounted the strange checkered history of the door-to-door salesman going back two centuries. Highly recommended."
For a limited time, instant e-book download of REPUBLIC OF RIPOFF: Confessions of a Home Improvement Salesman includes two free bonuses: Marr's list of rebuttals homeowners can use to stop aggressive salesmen in their tracks, plus a guide designed to help homeowners get exactly what they want out of various home improvements -- and nothing they don't. See insider tips, read excerpts of the e-book and order it at www.homeimprovement-ripoffs.com


----------

